# Has anyone paid for a private referral to a fertility consultant with the NHS?



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Me and my DH have male factor fertility issues, we were forwarded at the beginning of December last year to the IVF clinic to see a consultant. I found out today that our appointment won't be until June, we're both really anxious to speak to someone to know where we stand and what our options are.

I wondered if anyone has paid for a private referal to see an NHS consultant? And if so did you have to go through your doctor?

Many Thanks x


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Loopy - I did, I paid to see the consultant at ivfwales prior to seeing them NHS. I just phoned them and made a private appointment


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hiya MrsT thanks for the response do you mind me asking a few questions?
How long did you wait for the appointment? Also what happened at your first appointment and what was the next stage?

Many Thanks x


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

No trouble Loopy, I had an appt within weeks and at the consult took all our history and agreed what treatment we would need. We then discussed waiting times for treatment and had no further contact from them until we got to the top of the list. I had private treatment in the meantime though. I think it cost about £150 but it was about 2 years ago.


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks MrsT do u mind me asking if you had had your AMH blood test and also HSG before your first appointment? We have male factor issues and was hoping DH would b able to speak to someone regarding his SA results before rushing down the IVF route. We went to a private fertility open evening (CRGW) and we'll most probably go there for treatment but would have liked an unbiased opinion iykwim. At a private clinic they will check me over but hubby won't have any further tests or consultation. The doctor won't give me a AMH blood test or HSG on the NHS as they see the problem with hubby not me x


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Ask away.. I'd already been to a different private clinic and had some tests and my amh done there. It's definately worth it to make sure they get your medication right. 

As for CRGW, I wouldn't worry about an unbiased opinion - they are an amazing team who will do the right thing for you and your hubby. They encouraged me to go for my NHS treatment even though I didn't want to go there at the time. They always act in your best interests. Hubby will be in the consult with you so he can ask his questions and if you feel you want him to have further tests they'll be happy to do that for you. They've been really flexible with what I've wanted to do. I personally wouldn't waste time or money going to the NHS - I would go straight to CRGW


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi MrsT thanks for the response, its nice to know someone elses opinion who has been in the same situation.
When we went to the open evening we spoke to Lyndon and he said about having ICSI/IVF split I don't think IUI will be an option for us but he also said that he didn't think that low sperm morphology (which my hubby has) would be the cause of us not getting pregnant and so we would be classed as unexplained fertility if the tests on me came back as ok.

I am a bit confused as to why the NHS woud say that fertility treatment is needed on my hubby's SA result and CRGW would say that we may be classed as unexplained? If I was told that low sperm morphology was our issue and the only way forward was IVF/ICSI then I'd be happy to begin treatment but if we're classed as unexplained then I want to make sure that we do definitely need treatment and the chances of us conceiving naturally are very very slim (which I can't see as being very high after 18 months of TTC).

I don't know if I'm making sense? I feel as if I'm having different information from different places if that makes sense?
I'm wondering now whether to just go to CRGW? What do you think?
Thanks x


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't know the answer to your question sorry, because I don't know a lot about sperm issues. Why don't you contact Amanda or Lyndon and explain your confusion - they will be happy to help you understand I'm sure. I know they will recommend whats best for you. Sorry I can't be of any more help


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks MrsT for the response, I didn't mean to put you on the spot.
Thanks again for all your help x


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

No trouble, always happy to help when I can


----------

